# newborn eye infection- is colloidal silver safe?



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

i have a brand new one with a slight eye infection in one eye. my last baby had this too, and i was told it was likely a blocked tear duct so we waited and waited and finally gave in and gave antibiotics which worked instantly. this time i would rather not wait and also would rather not use antibiotics because i dont want to bring him to the doctor (i use this term because i have no alternative here to the plain old doctor).

i am looking at this colloidal silver, which says it has a dropper to use for eye infections. a few other brands say not to use in the eyes. i am confused because everything i have read says colloidal silver is for use n the eyes and of course with a tiny newborn i am not putting anything in unless i am sure it is safe.

advice/ experiences are welcome. btw, i am already rinsing it with breastmilk and that is not helping.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Have you been doing tear duct massage? http://askdrsears.com/html/10/t110239.asp


----------



## Love my 2 (Feb 14, 2003)

Have you tried breastmilk? Nature's antibiotic.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I would say that breastmilk is the safest choice to clear a yucky eye. Colloidal silver isn't regulated and can vary in strength from brand to brand. Breastmilk does exactly what colloidal silver would do and so much more. It truly is magic.









Wendi


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I agree that breastmilk in the affected eye is the best way to clear it up.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

ok.

so is there anything besides that? as i mentioned in my original post, i have been using breastmilk and the infection remains. also, i did it with my last baby for 2 months and it never helped. eventually we gave in and took him to the dr who prescribed antibiotic drops and those worked of course. but i dont want to end up doing that and i dont want to let this infection fester for months this time.

this 'infection' in one eye showed up the day after he was born. he is now 5 days old with me using breastmilk a lot each day and it is not better, it is worse.


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry I must have missed the part about you already using breastmilk. That's what I get for reading before drinking coffee.

I have used colloidal silver in my own eyes and probably would in my newborn but I was making it myself. I just don't know if I would feel safe without a really good brand recommendation and I just don't have that for you. I have never had any babies eyes that didn't respond to breastmilk. Have you been massaging the tear duct area?

I wish I had the definitive answer for you. Sorry to have misread your first post. I hope something gives soon and it clears up.

Wendi


----------

